# Team Large Scale ???



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any feed back on the "Team Large Scale" deal at St. Aubin's? Just currious if it is worth the $.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

In the past they had a few good deals. If you model in 1:20.3 do not expect much as most of the deals seem to be with USA trains. The forums on this site provide a lot more feedback. YMMV. I am a member of both and spend a lot more time on this site.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

In my opionion its a rip off, Have you seen there prices in the new Garden RRer............................OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY........


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was a member, but once done with major purchases I left The buyer's club. 
I found getting offers for items I didn't need nor want were routinely deleted. 
I think the published prices are MAP prices and you get the true streetish level price on line. Sometimes you must add the item to your cart to see the price and then remove after... 

John


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a member of both. This is the place to learn and get answers. I come to MLS daily at least once and go to the team large scale on Wed to read the new article. I was a member of LSOL before they teamed up with auburn. I have bought very little from auburn and prefer to deal with RLD (a member of this forum) because of the very fine service I get on the phone and at shows. I do enjoy the articles on Wed so for me it works. However I would not join for the deals offered to team members. This is just my two cents.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm currently a LSOL member but I won't be renewing my subscription. The forum software they use is terrible (it's constantly asking to sign in) and the photo gallery software they use is even worse. But more importantly, I haven't found enough value in the content they offer. LSOL can't compare to a subscription to Garden Railways, but the price is similar. 

Oh, and the deals have been disappointing. It's usually just a few overstocked items at a time. Let's say they offer just one freight car I want for $10 off. By the time I pay shipping the price ends up being the same so it's not that great of a deal. I'd prefer a bunch of good sale items be offered at the same time, so that shipping can be combined. 

Just my 2 cents. Your experience may be better.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, i agree. I go there every couple of weeks, just for some figures and a few other things, much cheaper at other places online.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am a member of Lysol... when I finally figured out how to get to the "special deals" I was already irritated... when I saw how few specials there were, and how little the "special discount" was, I was severely disappointed... 

Just went there... .. it's WORSE! 

Only 2 special offers, T shirts that have team large scale on 1/2 price ($9.99), and below: 

"RTP10 - Train Power 10 Amp Walk Around Power Supply w/ Momentum".... (this is the new walkaround 10 amp dc power supply with a coil cord to the throttle from USAT) 

"Regular St Aubin Price $149.99" 

"St. Aubin's Sale Price $149.99 " 

HUH??? the Team large scale special price is the same as the regular St. Aubin price? 

Wow, it has definitely gone to heck... the times before there was like $3-10 off the St. Aubin price... 

It's definitely not worth it now... wonder what happened? 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Old Management retired....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought this arrangement was after the retirement... it's a relatively new development for Lysol. 

Anyone have the dates when "Team Large Scale" started? 

Whatever the date, the original "agreement" seems to have gone South in a very short time! 

Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but if you "got onboard" with Team Largescale you could have "won" a Accucraft Big Boy!! 

I wonder if the ever "awarded" that prize? Anybody know?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Sep 2010 11:49 PM 
I thought this arrangement was after the retirement... it's a relatively new development for Lysol. 

Anyone have the dates when "Team Large Scale" started? 

Whatever the date, the original "agreement" seems to have gone South in a very short time! 

Greg Late July - August 1 of 2008.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I guess the shirt was a two year anniversary offering?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, you would think that we would have heard about that, or it would have been plastered all over St. Aubins or Lsol web sites... doesn't mean it did not happen, but I wonder too! 

Garret, that shirt seems to be on permanent sale until they can dump... err... sell the inventory... 

Yeah, both of those sites are a pain to navigate, and are so ridden with advertising "junk" ... but there ARE some great sales at St. Aubins, looks like they have arrangements with Aristo and USAT to take the last inventory some times... I bought my K4 from them for an incredible price.. although my person on the phone was almost killed by management for giving me the "internet" price but talking to me on the phone... they have improved that.... there were 3 prices, well actually 4... the online price, the price that you had to struggle to get honored that was in the ads, the call on the phone price, and the in-store price... it is better now... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

there were 3 prices, well actually 4... the online price, the price that you had to struggle to get honored that was in the ads, the call on the phone price, and the in-store price... it is better now... Seems like an awful lot of BS to go through for a few bucks!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, you would think that we would have heard about that, or it would have been plastered all over St. Aubins or Lsol web sites... doesn't mean it did not happen, but I wonder too! 

Greg, Exactly!!


Only an incompetent baboon could come up with that multi-tiered pricing scheme...the days before the bad management that left Aubins a sinking rudderless ship, pricing was done by the GR adds as they were laminated in clear plastic lying on the counters for all to see


----------

